

Immaterials: Light painting WiFi - jrnkntl
http://yourban.no/2011/02/22/immaterials-light-painting-wifi/

======
sili
Is there a (harmless) chemical that reacts in some visible way to radio waves?
It would be interesting to spray that in the street and see a 3d
representation of all different signals in the air.

~~~
rorrr
Light requires a lot of energy. WiFi radio waves are really not that strong.
Even if there were a chemical like that, its light would be overpowered by
street and window lights.

------
lwhi
This is one of those ideas that I wish I'd thought of.

Simple - but conceptually brilliant. Bridging a conceptual gap between online
communication and the physical world.

~~~
snippyhollow
Exactly, simple and powerful. Beautiful is the icing on the cake. It is quite
some work though.

------
peterpaul
This is fantastic. It would be really cool to build swarm robots that turn
measure out a area. then use some 3d projection to produce a spacial overlay,
line and elevation map of all wifi

~~~
peterpaul
I wonder if google has enough data from their street view vehicles

------
beeker
For me its the typical university project interaction design students create.
To which than the whole world (especially those working in UX/UI design)
drools.

~~~
niels_olson
s/than/then/

> the whole world drools

So, lots of room to explore, but can you turn a profit? Imagine doing this
systematically with 3G. The wireless companies pay big money for this kind of
data in GIS systems. Imagine adding "street view" to critical areas.

